# Road Markings



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

What size ( in mm) should the yellow and white lines be on a modern day highway? Second, what are the spacing size for the middle lines as well? Anyone recommend dry transfers or airbrush? Looking to create a nice looking modern highway scene.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, they're about 2.5" wide out front of my house, so divide that by your scale factor, 160. Looks like about .4mm, or barely visible.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I was hoping that was not the case. That is a little to small for me to cover, & airbrush. Yo have any other suggestions or ideas?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just make them as small as you can. I suspect very few people try to make them that small, you wouldn't see them! If you really want a tiny yellow line, lay some thread and use a sealer to stick it to the roadbed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In (mm) I don't know.

Why do you need them in mm?

On a highway they are bigger then 2 1/2".

I know the lane spacing is supposed to be 10'.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Well... really no need Ed that is just how I measure in N scale.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Texas road stripes are 4" and 6" and they glow in the dark I guess that is to help the drunks get home at night). There does seem to be any reason for where the 4" is used or the 6" is used.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The single line on our road is 2.5" wide. Where they're double lines, each is 2.5" and there's about a 1" space between them. 

I didn't measure any other roads.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Crap, this is a hobby for hecksake, just paint em so they look good to you. Spacing and size depend on the state you live in, and even then the HWY people don't get em all the same anyway. A discussion on scale dimensions seems redundent to me. I'm to busy having fun with mine to worry about trivial crud like that myself.


----------



## t44florida (Oct 24, 2012)

*Road Markings in Scale Model*

Hi... I am new to this forum and read this post regarding "road Markings" a month or so after initial posting date. Am replying for future references. 

I added road markings to my layout/diorama just recent. I don't have the skills to paint them on so I used vinyl pinstripe tape to make the lines. I was modeling n-scale. I used 1/16 inch width tape. Not sure if that is technically correct but I made that decision after looking at the width of the tires on n-scale automobiles. I actually made a double speed video of application of most of the road marking taping. I will try to attach here.













BTY... not all tapes are the same. Some do not adhere well in tight corners. Look for tape that has "double adhesion" or extra glue. Also, I sealed my lines to the road surface afterwards by applying a thin white glue coat over the entire road (lines included.)
Hope this helps someone. aj


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

'Florida,

Can you come over to my house and work on my layout that quickly?!? 

Great looking layout, and your tape road markings certainly offers convincing results.

Great to have you onboard the forum!

TJ


----------



## t44florida (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks rr & tj. Wish I had skill and money to better "grass."


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

flyvemaskin said:


> Crap, this is a hobby for hecksake, just paint em so they look good to you. Spacing and size depend on the state you live in, and even then the HWY people don't get em all the same anyway. A discussion on scale dimensions seems redundent to me. I'm to busy having fun with mine to worry about trivial crud like that myself.


I love running as well, don't get me wrong. My prototypical side though takes over. I guess its my obsessive compulsive side as well....lol I love all train layouts, but on mine theirs nothing like a prototypical layout. And this is why I posted this question.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

That looks amazing t44florida, I went the old blue tape and air brush way. Seems to have come out good, but the tape would of been allot easier on me.


----------

